# Does Fluorite scratch glass?



## kshafer (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm looking to switch to a planted tank down the road. Does fluorite scratch glass like the pool filter sand I am currently using? Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

i have been using flourite for about 3 years now in different tanks, and i have had no issues with scratching...

it is baked clay so it might be slightly softer than glass, but despite that, i wouldn't go rubbing it on the glass on purpose to test it.


----------



## kshafer (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. One more question. Is it OK to use with bottom dwellers such as Loaches and Cory Cats?


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

i have kept my khuli loaches in with flourite for 5+ years. No problems. Their barbels are intact, not eroded and infection free. They are thriving. I wouldnt recomend keeping horseface loaches/eels in it as these are strictly burrowing fish.


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

no scratching
i have bunch of cories and they are fine. they dig deeper in fine sand but don't avoid fluorite either


----------



## gitusukka (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes, but due to my Mag Float cleaner trapping small bits of Flourite.


----------

